# Trek Domane



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

The prior thread is closed on this and just wondering if any new info on these bikes in terms of test rides, availability, etc. The two LBS here that would get these have low or no inventory. One had 2 and both sold right off the floor. 

Any updates would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## hootjm (Feb 20, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing myself. My shop hasn't gotten any in yet. I'm going to check the other dealers in the area to see if they have one to look at.


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Shops in MN have the 6 series on the floor. I'm looking to ride one probably tomorrow. Want to see how it fits me, compared to the Madone.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

five5 said:


> Shops in MN have the 6 series on the floor. I'm looking to ride one probably tomorrow. Want to see how it fits me, compared to the Madone.


I'd like to hear your impressions and also if the shop has any views on inventory and when more bikes will be released. Im probably more of a series 4 or 5 candidate but who knows!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

4.5 and 5.2 series are nice in person, ride well. Trek has open stock on on all but 58 and 60 of the 5.2 and started shipping them last week. 


The 4.0 and 4.3 will be shipping in August and September.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

teoteoteo said:


> 4.5 and 5.2 series are nice in person, ride well. Trek has open stock on on all but 58 and 60 of the 5.2 and started shipping them last week.
> 
> 
> The 4.0 and 4.3 will be shipping in August and September.


Thanks for the info. Ill check back in this weekend and see if more have come in. I was about to pull trigger on a Giant Defy and then kinda got sidetracked to the Domane. Now wanting to see and ride it bf making final call. Thanks.


----------



## gregdenver (Jul 4, 2012)

I was looking at the trek website and noticed a difference between the domane 6.9 vs 6.2:
the 6.9 uses stepjoint technology and has the e2 assymetrical steerer
It is odd because when both models are specd with the same options, they cost the same.....
any thoughts?


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

gregdenver said:


> I was looking at the trek website and noticed a difference between the domane 6.9 vs 6.2:
> the 6.9 uses stepjoint technology and has the e2 assymetrical steerer
> It is odd because when both models are specd with the same options, they cost the same.....
> any thoughts?


I may not be looking at it right but when i compare them the list price on the 6.9 is almost $7k and the 6.2 is about $4600?


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

taylor35 said:


> I may not be looking at it right but when i compare them the list price on the 6.9 is almost $7k and the 6.2 is about $4600?




I think the 6 series frames are the same, and they all include the asymnetric steerer and step joint construction.


----------



## gregdenver (Jul 4, 2012)

Chris-x you are looking at it right, however when you do custom one builds and choose the same groupo, rims, saddle etc price is the same.


----------

